# Here is an Aikido demo!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 16, 2006)

Enjoy this Belgium Aikido demonstration.  You need to click on the windows media spot on the left to watch it.  Enjoy.

http://www.archive.org/details/petermulsAikidodemoatEleweitBelgiumhttp://www.archive.org/stream/MatsHjelmKaigousuru2005Taikai/Kaigousuru_200503_mats_hjelm_256kb.mp4


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Belgium?  MMM! Aikido and chocolate, what a great combination.


----------

